
Zeplin Raises $1.2M to Sync Designers and Developers with Less Hassle - artur_makly
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/24/zeplin-raises-1-2m-to-sync-designers-and-developers-with-less-hassle/
======
artur_makly
As an early beta user, i'm very proud to see this talented small group from
Turkey grow and build one hell of product that has been providing value since
day 1. Looking fwd to seeing more from them! congrats! Adobe your days are
numbered...

